# ladrillón



## RVC

Hi! does anyone know the english word for ladrillón? the context is research on construction  and the sentece goes:

"...estudio de muretes de mampostería mediante el ensayo de especímenes construidos con ladrillón"

Gracias!


----------



## Triticum

Puede ser "brick," pero no sé si "ladrillo" y "ladrillón" son diferentes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Investigando sobre ladrillos, nunca pude encontrar ningún equivalente inglés del ladrillón de Cuyo y el NOA o la tejuela cordobesa. Quizá debas decir "big bricks" o simplemente "special size bricks".

Para todos los amigos aquí, el ladrillón es un ladrillo más grande de lo común y más delgado (unos 30 cm de largo, por 15 de ancho, y 4 a 5cm de espesor). Se lo utiliza mucho para hacer techos de una manera tradicional, y también para bovedillas de técnica antigua.


----------



## RVC

gracias! me parecía que no habia una traducción, iba a usar large bricks pero me gustó lo de special size.


----------



## Triticum

Yo no diría "big bricks," esos me hacen pensar en "cinder blocks," que son diferentes.

El ladrillón que describió Alec me recuerda a "roof tile," pero otra vez, no estoy seguro de que esto lo buscas.

Un imagen sería útil.


----------



## COLsass

That's what I thought, but it wasn't:
ladrillo ladrillón


----------



## aleCcowaN

El ladrillón en la Argentina es como la tercera foto de la primer fila del vínculo que puso COLsass para ladrillón, pero suele ser más delgado, como la cuarta foto de la segunda fila.

Espero que encuentren el equivalente en inglés. Yo me volví loco buscándolo tres meses atrás. ¡Pero por entonces no conocía WR!


----------



## Txiri

Encontré varios sitios que venden ladrillos, y claro está, hay varios tipos´

ladrillos normales, con agujeros y sin agujeros

clayblocks

pavers 

En caso de no funcionar los enlaces, ve aquí
y haced click en PRODUCTS


----------



## RVC

gracias por buscar! es muy util. me parece que "clayblocks" se parece mucho al ladrillón


----------



## Txiri

Bueno, lo único entonces que agregaría, sería que leyeras un poco acerca de los clayblocks, o buscas el término en google, te informas un poco, para quedar seguro-a que es el término que tú buscabas


----------



## aleCcowaN

El clayblock que se parece al ladrillón en dimensiones es lo que llamamos en la Argentina bloque (cerámico) de media altura. RVC, confírmanos si estás traduciendo un trabajo realizado en la Argentina en cualquier universidad del Centro, Noroeste o Cuyo, porque el ladrillón es el que te marqué en las fotos, llamándose el delgado tejuela o ladrillón para techos. Siempre son de terracota, o sea, de arcilla cocida con humus y/o paja.

Además, puedes decirnos si el ensayo de los muretes es para carga vertical (lo dudo) o para impacto horizontal. En este último caso, probablemente corresponda al típico murete de ladrillo visto para estacionamientos, y la normativa para que respondan adecuadamente a un choque o a la circunstancia de un vehículo dejado sin freno de mano.

Este es uno de esos casos donde se requiere mucho, pero muuuuucho contexto


----------



## RVC

la traducción es para argentina y es un estudio sísmico. el ladrillón es muy parecido al clayblock e forma y tamaño pero creo que no en el material. De todas maneras solo lo meciona como parte de un estudio y no es tan relevante, lo importante es diferenciarlo del ladrillo común, en ese caso creo que tanto clayblock o large brick servirían. No les parece?


----------



## mora

*Hola*

*Ladrillón = Jumbo Brick (Canadá y EEUU)*

*Jumbo Brick *
4 x 4 x 8-inch brick 
*Jumbo Brick, 6 inch *
6 x 4 x 12 inch brick. 
*Jumbo Brick, 8 inch*
8 x 4 x 12 inch brick. 

*Jumbo Utility Brick *
4 x 4 x 12 inch brick. 

mora


----------

